# grafik modus wechseln



## simicoder (3. Oktober 2010)

Wie kann ich im Grafik modus 12 Strings Ausgeben? 

ich benutze ja immer diese Funktion, Aber das Funktioniert im modus 12 nicht mehr warum?
hallo db "Hallo welt",13,10,0

start:
mov si, hallo
call schreiben

schreiben:
lodsb
or al, al
jz short schreiben_d
mov ah, 0x0E
mov bx, 0x0007
int 0x10
jmp schreiben
schreiben_d:
retn

was muss ich machen um in den textmodus wie beim Starten zu wechseln?
Bitte helft mir!

Simicoder


----------

